# SD card being sent to internal storage?



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

So I noticed my SD card is not being used at all and instead my phone has created sdcard0 and sdcard1 folders and sends all the stuff that would normally go to the SD card to these folders and is filling up my internal storage. Never had this happen before so not sure what to do. I'm unlocked running cm10 and I had this issue before I unlocked. Should I just reformat the SD card or how do I tell it to just send the files to my SD card? Any help is appreciated

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

bump... anybody?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

This is just how it is for now, same on stock but storage is named different.

I'm sure a dev will make a 'fix' soon. There is a mod floating around on another site.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

That's the way JB is by default. Though sdcard0 should be internal and sdcard1 should be the actual sdcard...or the other way around, but yeah, Android has support for multiple "sdcards" now and usually one is an emulated one from internal storage, like how the Nexus does it. Whether the developer of whatever you are using actually did it that way is not something I can answer (as I do not have an S3), but I do know that's a development feature with JB to have multiple sdcards (whether they are real or not).


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> That's the way JB is by default. Though sdcard0 should be internal and sdcard1 should be the actual sdcard...or the other way around, but yeah, Android has support for multiple "sdcards" now and usually one is an emulated one from internal storage, like how the Nexus does it. Whether the developer of whatever you are using actually did it that way is not something I can answer (as I do not have an S3), but I do know that's a development feature with JB to have multiple sdcards (whether they are real or not).


ah.. that makes more sense. i wish i could just tell it to use my actuall sd card. i have a 32gb and thats just empty while my phones storage fills up.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

sixohtew said:


> ah.. that makes more sense. i wish i could just tell it to use my actuall sd card. i have a 32gb and thats just empty while my phones storage fills up.


Some apps you can set to external i.e. CWM, Titanium, etc.

I agree its obnoxious as all hell though. Wish I could set all the ancillary shit to SD and be done with it, but its not the way it works. At least I can set the big offenders (CWM, Titanium, zip files, mp3s and movies) to the SD though, so that helps.


----------

